# Free plants in Pgh Pa



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have some plants available, I don't want to throw them away if I can help it. Algae free, healthy and thriving.. Tank is overgrown!
If anyone is interested, reply, or I'm pitching them in the near future... Just tryin' to help out a hobbyist, rather than wasting them. I'd ship, but then I would want shipping cost, and I don't know how to pack them.

Amazon sword
Sagitaria subulata
Bacopa Carolina
Dwarf Hairgrass
Pygmy chain sword
Cryptocoryne wendtii-bronze

I will most certainly have other spiecies available soon.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

pics upon request


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

sounds good can you get them to me?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

No idea where that is.. don't think it is near pittsburgh..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

if it is, and you can meet me somewhere,


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

NO IM BELOW HARRISBURGH


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

its in york county ne way to get them here ?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

actually, I'm looking at someone local.. you are about 200 miles or so from me. Do you have a planted aquarium going?


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

yes so far i wanted more but that ok thks ne way


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

I live in Monroeville, PA and just set up a new tank, and would love these plants, and the price is right! Where in "pittsburgh" do you live?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Perfect, Daaaaaaan!

I live in carrick, about 2 miles from southside.. lets talk

[email protected]


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

E mail sent!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

check yer email, dan!


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Belongs in Members Classifieds


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

go ahead and moon a guy tryin to help ppl. --aquatic plants is close enough for me, move it then


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, southside is really close to where I go all the time. That is with Mcknight road right? I might have to stop down sometime and pick some up!!

Good to see some good people inside of the Western PA area!!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I live in Coraopolis, I'm kinda new in the area and dont know where anywhere is.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

A big bravo *DiPpY eGgS* for giving your trimings away!









I am very happy to see someone actually do this in PFURY.Here in Greece it is very common for the aquarists to "give" their trimings and i wanted this to happen here because it is very good for new people who want to try planted aquarium.....

I will leave this post here for a while before i move it to the classifieds cause i believe that you will have moere chances on giving your plants here....

Jim


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Man, southside is really close to where I go all the time. That is with Mcknight road right? I might have to stop down sometime and pick some up!!
> 
> Good to see some good people inside of the Western PA area!!
> 
> ...


McKnight road is north of here, Southside is at the other end of the city.. i can get u directions no prob.. it's not far from there







I am giving some plants to Daaaaan over the weekend it seems, according to his current setup, but I might have some left over.. What is your setup? I don't want to give medium-high light plants to a guy with low lighting, won't do ya any good..

I will have cuttings most likely at the end of every month, and I will have more types soon too. So it isn't the end of the deal


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> A big bravo *DiPpY eGgS* for giving your trimings away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very very much Jim!! I don't like to waste things--expecially live things. Plus like you said, it may get some people into a seriously awesome hobby


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

mr_rob_boto said:


> I live in Coraopolis, I'm kinda new in the area and dont know where anywhere is.
> [snapback]1075368[/snapback]​


contact me about a month from now, I'll have more most definately.. what is your setup too?


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

E-mailed you back DiPpY eGgS....thanks!


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

I was just kidding around with the mooning DiPpY eGgS, didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> I was just kidding around with the mooning DiPpY eGgS, didn't mean to offend you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic!







no worries mate!


----------

